# Does anybody here like Pho?



## 68TriShield

I have Pho a couple times a week for lunch,I love that stuff!And with my mouth being all f**fed up now its easy to eat also...


----------



## cigar no baka

We have a very ethnically diverse community here, so both my wife and I love to go to get Pho, and we have lots of restaurants to choose from!!


----------



## smokinpoke

What's Pho?


----------



## germantown rob

smokinpoke said:


> What's Pho?


:tpd:


----------



## Warhorse545

Love it. Got a couple great places here to get it. 


Stacey


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

smokinpoke said:


> What's Pho?


Various meats and vegetables in a clear broth.

No big whoop. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## smokinpoke

sounds good might have to find a recipe.


----------



## 68TriShield

It's what kimchee is to Korea,Vietnamese beef noodle soup.These places open at like 9 AM. So I guess It's eaten at all times of the day...I also think it is low on fat...


----------



## smokinpoke

Found a recipe on google. with the bones and oxtail it would take awhile to make but you could use some condensed beef broth other than that and the fish stock I think it looks great.


----------



## 68TriShield

If made right the broth is rich and flavorfull...


----------



## zonedar

Love it!! Not into the tendon, though...


----------



## mosesbotbol

Where I live, there's Pho place on every corner... No offense to any one, but Vietnamese is on the bottom of the list in Asian cuisine. I occasionally eat Pho if I have a cold or if a relative from out of town comes in; it’s more novel to them.

To those who are still wondering, Pho is a Vietnamese soup dish that is served in a really large bowl with raw meat (eye roast, tendon, tripe, and steak) that cooks in piping hot broth and accompanied with bean sprouts, Asian basil and small hot chili peppers. The meat is eaten as a primary thing with hoisan sauce or chili paste, followed by the noodles, then broth… Seafood Pho is also common.


----------



## Puffy69

I love Pho..Used to date a chick name Phuong..Her parents owned a Pho Resturant..many yedars ago..Ive been hooked ever since..Great food for hangover too.lol.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Corona Gigante said:


> Various meats and vegetables in a clear broth.
> 
> No big whoop. I can take it or leave it.


No big woop, haha u must have never had top notch pho ( pronounce Fuuh)

My work makes a fresh batch of beef broth when needed from scratch, topped with beef , beef balls, tendon's, shrimp, calamari, what ever is needed. Loads of noodles, and a side of hoisin sauce and Chili sauce. Some of the best damn soup ever had, besides Toum Yum haha. Vietnam, and lao have versions but my work makes a special Thai pho-


----------



## calistogey

I usually order these in one of those bowls that are big enough to swim in.:dr


----------



## Beekman Poole

Mo 'Pho

Coleman.


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> It's what kimchee is to Korea,Vietnamese beef noodle soup.These places open at like 9 AM. So I guess It's eaten at all times of the day...I also think it is low on fat...


better hope so or its diet time


----------



## Warhorse545

calistogey said:


> I usually order these in one of those bowls that are big enough to swim in.:dr


That's the only way to order it 

Stacey


----------



## PaulMac

I too love Pho, used to eat it for lunch several times a week...and of course nothing like nursing a hangover first thing saturday morning with a pile of old vietnamese guys. Somewhere around here I have a good recipe for it, will try and dig it up.


----------



## 68TriShield

I'm not big on the bible tripe either,the place I go most has 15 or so choices.I pick the ones with the smallest amount of fats and unmentionable stuff


----------



## TechMetalMan

I dont like it. I've had it once or twice. I just dont really care for it. The broth doesnt taste good to me. I did have vietnamese grilled chicken that was quite good though.


----------



## doctorcue

I love Pho. Here in the SF Bay, there are quite a few places to choose from. Some of these places I swear never close. Yes, great for hangovers, but I hit it up preemptive. Nuthing like rolling in to a shop around 2am, getting a big ol' steamin' bowl of beef & noodles. I'm usually with my vietnamese friend who orders for me. So I'm not sure what exactly he gets. Dump about 4 tablesoons of that hot sauce and just down it. Then crash for the night and wake-up a-ok!  Ah... the good days.


----------



## althekillr

love the stuff. have it once a week except in the summer time.


----------



## 68TriShield

althekillr said:


> love the stuff. have it once a week except in the summer time.


I find myself enjoying it in warm weather too these days....


----------



## 68TriShield

doctorcue said:


> I love Pho. Here in the SF Bay, there are quite a few places to choose from. Some of these places I swear never close. Yes, great for hangovers, but I hit it up preemptive. Nuthing like rolling in to a shop around 2am, getting a big ol' steamin' bowl of beef & noodles. I'm usually with my vietnamese friend who orders for me. So I'm not sure what exactly he gets. Dump about 4 tablesoons of that hot sauce and just down it. Then crash for the night and wake-up a-ok!  Ah... the good days.


Alot of the places here open at 9AM.I guess its also a common morning meal too.


----------



## Hydrated

I've never tried pho... but you guys got me jonesing for some kimchee soup now! I usually just take some brothy type soup (sometimes even some of the better quality ramen soup) and throw in some kimchee... yum!

I like to use kimchee that is hot enough to singe your nosehairs... but my wife somehow fails to appreciate the taste and fine residual aroma that good kimchee leaves behind!


----------



## dayplanner

I have a bowl of Seafood Udon at a good sushi place from time to time. 

What is the difference between Pho and Udon? From the descriptions, they sound similar: broth, noodles and various meats served in a large open ceramic bowl.


----------



## 68TriShield

Hydrated said:


> I've never tried pho... but you guys got me jonesing for some kimchee soup now! I usually just take some brothy type soup (sometimes even some of the better quality ramen soup) and throw in some kimchee... yum!
> 
> I like to use kimchee that is hot enough to singe your nosehairs... but my wife somehow fails to appreciate the taste and fine residual aroma that good kimchee leaves behind!


Ah kimchee and tofu cassarole,mmm


----------



## azn_fury

I love Pho. I haven't had any in awhile so I think I will go out and get some today.


----------



## 68TriShield

whiteboard said:


> I have a bowl of Seafood Udon at a good sushi place from time to time.
> 
> What is the difference between Pho and Udon? From the descriptions, they sound similar: broth, noodles and various meats served in a large open ceramic bowl.


See above^Pho is a clear broth served with sprouts(raw)bitter herbs and a topping of your choice.Thin sliced beef,eye round or flank and other cuts,also things like Vietnamese meatballs(they are ok).Try it you'll like it.Udon has more stuff in it it seems.Thats a very good meal too.Similar yes ,but not the same...


----------



## dyj48

whiteboard said:


> I have a bowl of Seafood Udon at a good sushi place from time to time.
> 
> What is the difference between Pho and Udon? From the descriptions, they sound similar: broth, noodles and various meats served in a large open ceramic bowl.


There's a pretty big difference between Udon and Pho...besides one is Japanese and the other Vietnamese..first, it's the broth with Pho emphasizing more citrus type of flavors with fresh basil, mint and lemon or lime. It's often prepared with fresh bean spouts and chili peppers on the side to be added. The taste is very unique in comparison to Udon which could be made from soy sauce or miso based broths. Japanese broths generally don't emphasize the freshness of the herbs and spices compared to Pho....


----------



## 68TriShield

dyj48 said:


> There's a pretty big difference between Udon and Pho...besides one is Japanese and the other Vietnamese..first, it's the broth with Pho emphasizing more citrus type of flavors with fresh basil, mint and lemon or lime. It's often prepared with fresh bean spouts and chili peppers on the side to be added. The taste is very unique in comparison to Udon which could be made from soy sauce or miso based broths. Japanese broths generally don't emphasize the freshness of the herbs and spices compared to Pho....


Thank you sir, I butchered it up pretty good.Listen to this guy Hoy...


----------



## dayplanner

I must find this... how do you say? ..._Pho_.

Thanks, guys. Cool Vietnamese place up the street from work.

I shall inquire.


----------



## 68TriShield

Poe=Pho


----------



## mosesbotbol

dyj48 said:


> There's a pretty big difference between Udon and Pho...besides one is Japanese and the other Vietnamese..first, it's the broth with Pho emphasizing more citrus type of flavors with fresh basil, mint and lemon or lime. It's often prepared with fresh bean spouts and chili peppers on the side to be added. The taste is very unique in comparison to Udon which could be made from soy sauce or miso based broths. Japanese broths generally don't emphasize the freshness of the herbs and spices compared to Pho....


Good description.


----------



## cigar no baka

whiteboard said:


> I have a bowl of Seafood Udon at a good sushi place from time to time.
> 
> What is the difference between Pho and Udon? From the descriptions, they sound similar: broth, noodles and various meats served in a large open ceramic bowl.


Pho is Vietnamese and has many fragrant, or pickled items in it. The noodles are very thin and the broth is clear. There are also many, many variations of Pho.

Udon is Japanese: the broth is thicker and more flavorful, and tends to have only a few vegetables added maybe with a slice of pork. And the noodles are very thick compared to Pho. There are several kinds of Udon, but not nearly as many varieties as Pho.

It's all cultural. It's like someone from Asia asking why adding beans to chili is sucha bad idea, what is the big deal?


----------



## PaulMac

Here is a recipe for Pho I have used with good results...tastes pretty close to what I have gotten at several places:

1/2 Pound Pho Noodles (best is like the rice vermicelli in the oriental second)
8 cups beef stock (oxtail is traditional for Pho, but please, at least make yer own beef stock)
2 onions, sliced thin
2 pieces star anise (or 1/4 tspn aniseed)
1 Tablespoon lime juice
2 Tablespoons Nuoc Mam (Fish Sauce)
3/4 lb. Boneless beef (top round works well) partially frozen

Accompaniments
sliced scallions
basil leaves
beansprouts
thai bird chilies

Cook the noodles in boiling water for 5 minutes, then drain ( or follow package directions for what you using). Heat stock, onion, anise, lime juice, and nuoc mam in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer the broth for about 30 minutes. Slice the beef in paper thin slices. Arrange scallions, basil, bean sprouts and chilies on a platter. When ready to serve, strain the onion and start anise out of the broth. With a slotted spoon or strainer, lower a handful of beef slices into the simmering broth and let cook just until they lose red color. Remove, then repeat with rest of beef. Distribute the noodles evenly in deep bowls, then top with meat slices. Pour the broth over both, filling the bowl and serve immediately.


----------



## usedtobesexy

calistogey said:


> I usually order these in one of those bowls that are big enough to swim in.:dr


love the pho Ga not the pho bo, ga is the chicken and it is made with a chicken base broth, much niceness, and flavor is astounding....especially the jalepeno and lemon, makes the whole dish.

:z 
tressie


----------



## (909)

smokinpoke said:


> What's Pho?


The number after "free"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pho


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

I have never had it...but when i'm home maybe i'll stop by the place on Shady Grove Road. It sounds good!


----------



## jxpfeer

i aboslutely love Pho! 
I haven't had any good Pho since I moved here from boston. hard to find a vietnamese joint up here in Rochester NY  heheh.

talk about flavor. good pho is so full of different spices and flavor. oh man i'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## PaulMac

I forgot to mention in my recipe...sauce accompaniments are usually Srirachi and Hoisin


----------



## Dr_Wogz

Pho rules!

actuially, all asian food rules, in my books!

Ther eis a great one in Montreal we frequent. I've found their gilled meat dishes better, but it was teh Pho that introduced us to the place.

No, what about some of the drinks you can get in theswe Pho places?
Longan bean drink, rainbow drink, avocado juice....


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I like it during the winter. There is nothing like a big bowl of Pho on a cold night. I also like the Carmel Pork Chops they serve at vietnamese restautants. And the fresh spring rolls!!!


----------



## Dr_Wogz

And fried bananas for dessert!

Hey, it's a fruit, so it's gotta be healthy. And honey. It's dripping in honey, nature's sugar. Again, it must be good for you!


----------



## mosesbotbol

Dr_Wogz said:


> Pho rules!
> 
> actuially, all asian food rules, in my books!
> 
> Ther eis a great one in Montreal we frequent. I've found their gilled meat dishes better, but it was teh Pho that introduced us to the place.
> 
> No, what about some of the drinks you can get in theswe Pho places?
> Longan bean drink, rainbow drink, avocado juice....


Jackfruit juice or avocado shakes are both great. Red bean on moong with the gummy worms is not too exciting...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> No big woop, haha u must have never had top notch pho ( pronounce Fuuh)


I couldn't swear whether I have or not but there is a big Vietnamese community in H-Town and I've tried a couple of places so I'm thinking what I've had was pretty authentic, but if I'm going to go out for Asian food, the first place that comes to mind would be Shiva's in the Rice Village for Gosht Madras, Ghobi Aloo, Daal Maharani, Pulao Rice, and Naan, washed down with a couple of bottles of Kingfisher. So that's where I'm coming from...


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> I couldn't swear whether I have or not but there is a big Vietnamese community in H-Town and I've tried a couple of places so I'm thinking what I've had was pretty authentic, but if I'm going to go out for Asian food, the first place that comes to mind would be Shiva's in the Rice Village for Gosht Madras, Ghobi Aloo, Daal Maharani, Pulao Rice, and Naan, washed down with a couple of bottles of Kingfisher. So that's where I'm coming from...


Yep Houston rocks when it comes to ethnic food. My favorite Asian place is the Silver House in the old Chinatown just south of US 59. I don't get to go there as often now that we live in Fort Bend county.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> Yep Houston rocks when it comes to ethnic food. My favorite Asian place is the Silver House in the old Chinatown just south of US 59. I don't get to go there as often now that we live in Fort Bend county.


Right behind the George R Brown Center, right? Lots of great, cheap lunch buffet places. My favorite is the Lucky Inn.

I got my first pho from Les Ghivral's Kahve on Market Square downtown, but more often these days I get the Vietnamese version of the po'boy sandwich.


----------



## 68TriShield

I wonder if Tim ever got to try some(whiteboard)


----------



## Danimal

Pho is great stuff. Can't live without it.


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> Right behind the George R Brown Center, right? Lots of great, cheap lunch buffet places. My favorite is the Lucky Inn.
> 
> I got my first pho from Les Ghivral's Kahve on Market Square downtown, but more often these days I get the Vietnamese version of the po'boy sandwich.


Yep that's the one. They make great zassai noodles too. My wife is Japanese and she loves those.


----------



## beezer

Are you still eating this stuff? When you get better come see me and I'll buy you and your misses some solid steak.


----------



## 68TriShield

beezer said:


> Are you still eating this stuff? When you get better come see me and I'll buy you and your misses some solid steak.


You talkin to me Bob?


----------



## beezer

68TriShield said:


> You talkin to me Bob?


Yes


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield said:


> I wonder if Tim ever got to try some(whiteboard)


 I did at that. I went down the street to the Vietnamese place the other day and noticed an item on the menu that sounded like the descriptions of Pho provided here. It was listed as Vietnamese Noodle Soup -- the name was probably americanized on the menu given the predominatly business crowd clientele. When I ordered, the Vietnamese waiter wrote "Pho" on the kitchen order.

Enjoyed it and will definitely order it again.


----------



## 68TriShield

beezer said:


> Yes


But I need teeth for that Glad you finally got to try it Tim,I had some yesterday for lunch(again)...


----------



## beezer

68TriShield said:


> But I need teeth for that Glad you finally got to try it Tim,I had some yesterday for lunch(again)...


I'm sorry. I didn't know you don't have teeth. :hn


----------



## 68TriShield

beezer said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't know you don't have teeth. :hn


I have some teeth Bob


----------



## jxpfeer

for those that were questioning it, pho is indeed eaten for breakfast. i have a couple friends who are vietnamese, and pho is eaten at all times of day. 

man, i could really go for some right now too.


----------



## jinny

man, don't get me started...

I love a good bowl of Pho...

emphasis on "good"

I've been to a few places where it's been so so... stll ate it all, but made a mental note on the experience for future reference...


----------



## 68TriShield

jinny said:


> man, don't get me started...
> 
> I love a good bowl of Pho...
> 
> emphasis on "good"
> 
> I've been to a few places where it's been so so... stll ate it all, but made a mental note on the experience for future reference...


Get you started? Heck this is the fifth page


----------



## KASR

My wife got me addicted to Pho...it tookher 4 years to get me to try it tho. 

KASR


----------



## pepito

Theres several places like that near my place and I love it. For the same money you would spend on McDonalds, you could satisfy yourself with real food. The only problem is I always have to share even the small bowl of soup. I just can't finish it.


----------



## Puffy69

had Pho with the wife in columbus...good shit..


----------



## drawfour

Mmm, I love Pho. There's a place near here called "What The Pho".  I think someone should open a shop called "Pho King Great".


----------



## 68TriShield

drawfour said:


> Mmm, I love Pho. There's a place near here called "What The Pho".  I think someone should open a shop called "Pho King Great".


Thats funny!


----------



## t0prame17

Pho is the best. I used to eat it at LEAST once a week. Load it up with rooster sauce. Then after eating, wash it down with a good cup of vietnamese iced coffee. :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol

t0prame17 said:


> Pho is the best. I used to eat it at LEAST once a week. Load it up with rooster sauce. Then after eating, wash it down with a good cup of vietnamese iced coffee. :dr


Ah yes, the imfamous "Rooster" red chili sauce. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## 68TriShield

Ice Coffee w/evaporated milk! Awsome stuff,I had Pho for lunch today yum...


----------



## joshua-cr

http://www.dennisyang.com/archive/2004/04/05/pho-shizzle/


----------



## Puffy69

joshua said:


> http://www.dennisyang.com/archive/2004/04/05/pho-shizzle/


thats off the chain


----------



## Trumpet

Good God, I LOVE the stuff. A friend and I used to go to a place called Pho75 in Adelphi (Near College Park). Damn, I'm hungry now...


----------



## JPH

(909) said:


> The number after "free"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pho


Damn funny.


----------



## Trumpet

JPH said:


> Damn funny.


Pho sho.


----------



## dayplanner

I had Pho twice last week at a little hole in the wall called Saigon Palace. Lots of fresh basil and lemon, chicken, shrimp and a few tiny vietnamese meatballs with the addition of a modest amount of Sriracha chile sauce at the waitress' recommendation. It was the brown stuff -- not the bright red stuff you typically see.

A good call...

Will likely have more this week. Great when the weather starts cooling down.


----------



## SLP

Man i eat it atleast 2 times a week!!! Whew thats my sh!t!! Get some of the sriracha and hoison mix that in a spoon and dip my noodles and meat into it mmm mmmm... And i love the tripe in it too.. Specifically get the pho dac biet which is the big one with everything mmm mm damn im hungry just thinking about it!!! Have it along with the vietnamese coffee and im good! MM i think im going to get some tomorrow yeahhh!!!


----------



## rutkus

i freaking love it, i've learned how to make my own...its all about the broth.


----------



## JPH

I remembered this thread from (I forgot to look when it's from) whenever....

BUT I'm about to get PHO for the first time...

I'm a Pho-virgin.... or "Phirgin" as the vietnameese call it (making that up).

I'll report back with pictures.... WHY you may ask?

Is it because I think everyone wants to see my ugly mug?

No, simply because I can......

*PHO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SmokinApe

SmokinApe = Loves it!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

JPH said:


> I remembered this thread from (I forgot to look when it's from) whenever....
> 
> BUT I'm about to get PHO for the first time...
> 
> I'm a Pho-virgin.... or "Phirgin" as the vietnameese call it (making that up).
> 
> I'll report back with pictures.... WHY you may ask?
> 
> Is it because I think everyone wants to see my ugly mug?
> 
> No, simply because I can......
> 
> *PHO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I had Pho yesterday and Thursday. Its awesome! Hope you like it Jeremy!


----------



## Papichulo

I eat Pho once a week. It is really healthy and tasteeeee. :tu


----------



## JPH

I LOVE PHO

The place was called #1 Pho










Appatizer (Pork and noodles in rice paper) OMFG.... Unreal










Our server was a SUPER HOTTIE.... I'll be back princess.....beleive it!
PIC does her NO justice at all......










Beef Pho.... SOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD










I'm lovin' IT










Thanks for coming with me to #1 Pho..... If anyone wants to go for real PM me and we'll go get some PHO..... PHO SHO'


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Glad you liked it Jeremy. The place that I go to doesn't have appetizers. You've got a fancy Pho place there haha. But its looks good!


----------



## JPH

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Glad you liked it Jeremy. The place that I go to doesn't have appetizers. You've got a fancy Pho place there haha. But its looks good!


This place has a LOT more than PHO.....But I love the PHO now.... and the waitress....


----------



## wshan

I love pho too. We have a ton of pho places here on Buford Hwy. I like Pho Bac and there is one south of it on Buford. Pho #2 or something...some places use a lot of msg in their broth but these places make it pretty decent. Best part is that you can get a ton of food for like $6. Like someone said earlier...great hang over food....

If you're in the pho places check out some of the cold rice noodle dishes and the broken rice dishes. Usually comes with grilled pork chops, fried spring rolls, grilled shrimp or some combination of those items. Really good stuff....


----------



## mosesbotbol

Pho with yellow noodle, beef balls, and sirloin is the combo I go for... There's a street near me that is littered with Pho places...


----------



## hoax

I really like Pho.

But to be honest I first prefer Ramen, then Spicy Chinese noodle soup, then Pho.

Mmmmmmmmm.... Ramen.


----------



## bonggoy

Love Pho. The bigger the bowl, the better. 

Rob - there some really good Vietnamese restaurant in Chinatown. Next time we herf, come early and we will grab a bowl of this.


----------



## JPH

bonggoy said:


> Love Pho. The bigger the bowl, the better.
> 
> Rob - there some really good Vietnamese restaurant in Chinatown. Next time we herf, come early and we will grab a bowl of this.


You don't wana grab some Pho with your Bro..... its cool man


----------



## DUCK

68TriShield said:


> I have Pho a couple times a week for lunch,I love that stuff!And with my mouth being all f**fed up now its easy to eat also...


I have KASR hooked on it now! We have it every Sunday!


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'll grab some with ya next time I'm up there J-dog.

It smells like up pho in here... :r


----------



## JCK

Jeremy.. next time you gotta get your Pho with all the fixin's, not just the beef.. get the tripe, tendon, brisket, fatty flank, crunchy flank, and top it with meatballs! :]


----------



## JPH

khubli said:


> Jeremy.. next time you gotta get your Pho with all the fixin's, not just the beef.. get the tripe, tendon, brisket, fatty flank, crunchy flank, and top it with meatballs! :]


Mine was actually beef, beef balls, beef brisket.... and they gave a little plate of some odds and ends.... a little plant of sorts..... Plum sauce and hot sauce....

ZILLA LETS GET PHO !!!!!!!!!! I see who my REAL BROTHER is!


----------



## aliefj96

For all those that like Pho you must watch this video. I came across it a few years ago and have re-watched it countless times.

Personally, I think it's just so-so. I've eaten it all my life. I grew up in a heavily Vietnamese part of Houston. What I like to have all the time is Bun Mi, the Vietnamese hoagies that are a buck fitty each.


----------



## jinny

good vid! :r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

jinny said:


> good vid! :r


:tu:r:r:r:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

JPH said:


> Mine was actually beef, beef balls, beef brisket.... and they gave a little plate of some odds and ends.... a little plant of sorts..... Plum sauce and hot sauce....
> 
> ZILLA LETS GET PHO !!!!!!!!!! I see who my REAL BROTHER is!


Anything with the word "beef" in it 3 times ROCKS in my book! :chk


----------



## Puffy69

JPH said:


> Mine was actually beef, beef balls, beef brisket.... and they gave a little plate of some odds and ends.... a little plant of sorts..... Plum sauce and hot sauce....
> 
> ZILLA LETS GET PHO !!!!!!!!!! I see who my REAL BROTHER is!


I be taring it up too..PhoShizzle..:tu


----------



## Opusfxd

Pho ROCKS!!!!!

We were just talking about it today at work. Our office moved over twice the distance from our favorite Pho place so we were talking of making the trek. (It may be 12 miles from the office but it's only down the block from my house:chk)


----------



## jinny

Rock Star said:


> I be taring it up too..PhoShizzle..:tu


pho shizzle my nizzle...

Just got back from getting some Pho.

got the Special Combo Pho... the works (beef, rare beef, tripe, some sort of beef knuckle looking thing, etc.) yum.

tomorrow, I think I'll try the new bahn mi (vietnamese french bread sandwiches) place that just opened up around the corner from the Pho place. yum!


----------



## nubbin_left

Love it!

Chicken or tripe.

Great in winter weather or when you just don't feel well.

Fa shizzle!










:r


----------



## 68TriShield

I had the chicken one time,that was enough...


----------



## Papichulo

As I mentioned earlier in this thread I love Pho. I had some today at my favority spot along with some fried egg rolls. :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Another fan of Pho here... It has been ages since my last bowl, so I took my girlfriend out for some tonight. I went for the rare steak & got extra meat & noodles. Washed it down with some Soursop bubble tea.


----------



## JPH

Had it again yesterday and will probably get it again tomorrow for lunch.....

I need to go to Pho's anonymous.... 

Maybe I should change my username to PHO..... but would people call me "PHO" or "P" "H" "O"..... hmmmmmm 

J-PHO
JPH-O

Coincidence???...... I think not.


----------



## Stick

Wow Jeremy, you're a man-ho, post-ho, and Pho-ho!


----------



## jonzun

anyone in Houston Pho DANH is the best i have found. Bellaire and Veterans locations...

it's all about the broth!!!


----------



## Don Fernando

Had this for the first time Sunday ... good stuff!!! Thanks for the tips, folks.


----------



## ibosmiley

Pho rocks!! Northern Virginia here is crawling with Pho restaurants. Good cheap stuff!


----------



## DUCK

monsoon said:


> Had this for the first time Sunday ... good stuff!!! Thanks for the tips, folks.


KASR and I had Pho last night! It was GREAT! We usually have it every Sunday, because there isn't a local restaurant. I like the brisket and steak. No tripe for me!


----------



## erictheobscure

I don't usually like pho all that much (I find it a bit boring), but there's a place nearby that makes a delicious, delicious version. Bowl of pho + a few tasty pork chops for something like $5.50. The broth is so good that it's better without any hoisin or hot sauce.

Hmm, I've tempted myself into making an outing tonight....


----------



## gamayrouge

I'm hating you guys. I've got the craving for pho, but not enough time before work!


----------



## doctorcue

Damn... a bowl of Pho sounds delicious right now. I think I'm going to have to hit that up for lunch tomorrow.

I'm with Duck... no tripe.


----------



## Don Fernando

Okay ... so I just flew a few blocks & picked some up for lunch. I'm really liking this stuff, but I must say that it's much easier to eat out of a big bowl at the restaurant, then out of a to-go container.


----------



## DUCK

monsoon said:


> Okay ... so I just flew a few blocks & picked some up for lunch. I'm really liking this stuff, but I must say that it's much easier to eat out of a big bowl at the restaurant, then out of a to-go container.


LOL..... :r I have the visual!

.....you have to find an asian market and buy those HUUUUUGE bowls!


----------



## Don Fernando

DUCK said:


> LOL..... :r I have the visual!
> 
> .....you have to find an asian market and buy those HUUUUUGE bowls!


....and the spoons you have to drink out of sideways.


----------



## DUCK

monsoon said:


> ....and the spoons you have to drink out of sideways.


Those spoons are for special people with BIG mouths.... OPEN WIDE. Apparently you have not practiced putting big things in your mouth.
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## gamayrouge

DUCK said:


> Apparently you have not practiced putting big things in your mouth.
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


wait, what? :mn :r:r:r


----------



## Don Fernando

DUCK said:


> Those spoons are for special people with BIG mouths.... OPEN WIDE. Apparently you have not practiced putting big things in your mouth.
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


I havn't had enough practice on the other end of that "spoon", much less the receiving end.

But then,...I digress.


----------



## KASR

DUCK said:


> Those spoons are for special people with BIG mouths.... OPEN WIDE. Apparently you have not practiced putting big things in your mouth.
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


I just spit pepsi all over the laptop.....I firmly blame Duck! LOL!


----------



## 68TriShield

monsoon said:


> Okay ... so I just flew a few blocks & picked some up for lunch. I'm really liking this stuff, but I must say that it's much easier to eat out of a big bowl at the restaurant, then out of a to-go container.


Agreed Doug!


----------



## SMcGregor

My wife makes it every once in a while. She does all the fixings for the Tripe, Tendon, and the bones. It's pretty good stuff if you can get past the looks of the cooked tripe and tendon. We also have a couple of places in town that make it. 

Shawn


----------

